# Free DCC Programing Classes in a City Near You !!!



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello Everybody

This is just to let you all know that I "Loco Lee" will be traveling across the US for the next 2 months giving Free DCC Classes to any Club or Group that wants them. The class covers advanced DCC programing using Decoder Pro, and the Quamtum Programmer. My route follows that of Amtrak, as I will be traveling by Amtrak for the entire trip. Classes Start this weekend " May 8th" in Largo FL. Next weekend I will be in the the Tampa Bay area. Classes will be held on both Saturday, and Sunday May 15th, and 16th. On May 22nd there is a class in San Antonio TX at Ligar Technologies. I will be working my way west from there, and will be holding classes at the G Scale train show in LA on June 5th, and 6th. If you are interested in attending, or would like to have a private class for a group, or club along the way, please feel free to contact me here, or by Email. 

Thanks for your time, and Happy Railroading

Loco Lee.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang. 
I knew there was some marketing facet I was missing. 

Tony- 
We need to have travelling programming courses for RCS! 


Of course, they would be short in length. 

1: Turn loco on. 
2: press "go" button. 
3: run trains. 

Still, we could elaborate: 

1A: Obtain cup of coffee. 
2A: Obtain do-nut. 
3A: Light stogie. 

Advanced courses would include: 

4: press marked whistle button to obtain whistle. 
5: press marked bell button to obtain bell. 

Do we really want to get into "stratosphere" operation? 

Hmmmm. 

Maybe we could spend a day covering how to run when the power all over town goes out. 

I didn't really post this, did I?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a big problem with your post Dave... 

In your elaborate section, 3A is a critical step, but you have left out the selection process.. so I strongly urge you to reconsider... I know this is controversial, but I just can't stop myself. 

1A obtain coffee 
2A start stogie selection process 
3A continue drinking coffee while 2A is completing, obtaining doughnut is optional but 2A MUST continue. 
4A light stogie 


I really hate to have to correct you in the public forum, but I just can't let this slide. 

Respectfully, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, since "we" stress "simplicity", our goal is to have ONE type of stogie available to the operators, hence we can eliminate the confusion of the additional step.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, since "we" stress "simplicity", our goal is to have ONE type of stogie available to the operators, hence we can eliminate the confusion of the additional step. 

Funny, I interpreted that move as one of eliminating choice, not eliminating confusion. I guess it means proprietary donuts too....hmmm...as long as they are chocolate glazed I guess I could live with it. But what if I want the extra coconut sprinkles? 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need the right CV for sprinkles Keith. 

Yeah, now TOC is trying to take one of the really fun parts of smoking cigars away, the selection of which to smoke... the selection, preparation, and also application of a good Scotch are all important. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, my St. Bernard's used to put out some fine stogies, as that is what I relate any cigar to, have never found one, that I would smoke, and to be in a room with one makes me turn green!! Hah LOL Quit smoking cigarettes when I was about 7yrs old smoked a pipe for a bit when 16-17 yrs old liked the smell of "cherry" blend tobacco, went to my head for dizziness and then went to some aromatic Prince Albert then gave it up for good! Never looked back. Don't begrudge those that do but honestly I can't be in the same area with a cigar. Yuk!! So step 3a would be eliminated completely for me anyways! So 2a through 4a would be eliminated also! LOL Regal


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right Greg--I almost forgot the most important part--the Scotch! Unless you bring some Glenmorangie I'm not even going to think about attending any of these seminars.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as the scotch, always thought it was like drinkin gasoline, used to sell the stuff, and some mighty fine stuff it was that I sold. If you really want a treat on scotch try the 12 yr old Macallen not the more aged one but the 12 yr old used to have to do tastings and Macallen was always against another very popular #1scotch and it always was easier to drink than the number one seller. Macallen was less known than it but once tasted people switched, just like in tequila everyone thinks Quervo is the best while it is the biggest seller the lesser know Sauza is way better and smoother better known south of the border and more widely used than Quervo even. Hornitos which is a Sauza brand is 100% pure agave, for smoothness. Oh geez didn't mean to get into a liquor or cigar seminar, but the scotch issue brought up my years as a liquor purveyor!! Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Everybody is free to bring their own stogies....and booze....and anything else. 

We just provide "simplicity", as stated. 

Hellsbells, some folks even drive chevro-lets here. 
We just make those folks park in the street.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

We just provide "simplicity", as stated 

Ironic, coming from a guy who keeps an old Shaguar running-- I can see why you feel the need for simplicity in some other part of your life. It's all starting to make sense to me now...the clouds have parted.... 

Keith


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, the jagumeeewire is to keep me in full understanding that others do not think "simple". 

My flatmotors, now, are.....simple. 

No pushrods, rockers, overhead oiling, hydraulic lifters, valve covers (or asociated gaskets), power steering, power (or disc) brakes, air conditioning (except 4-40AC) or electronics of any kind, excpet one, which has a fully functional 5-tube super heterodyne. 

Even vacuum wipers, with vacuum boost fuel pumps, no less. 

Now, let's talk simplicty....round motors. Radials are reliable, simple, even fix them in the jungles of Colombia (which I have, in fact, done). 
Look at the corncobs......three superchargers, 28 cylinders, and ended up being one of the most UN reliable engines around. 

Can you say B-36? 

Four turning and two burning......


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the 'dark lord' of the wiring kingdom in mind--I should have mentioned it specifically. The rest, I agree are much simpler than the new crap where they charge you $100 just to hook up a computer to tell you a sensor wire came off. I sure miss the days when you could pull up on the accelerator and shut off the Cat loaders and graders... 

Keith


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 07 May 2010 11:09 AM 
Well, since "we" stress "simplicity", our goal is to have ONE type of stogie available to the operators, hence we can eliminate the confusion of the additional step. 


Could that be classified as a USRA Stogie than?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nah. 
CASE. 

Cuban Approved Stogie Example. 


Oh, and The Prince Of Darkness, agreed. 

Keeps me nimble when sorting out them pesky other problems. 

Ever "let the smoke out"? 


I keep a bottle of replacement Lucas Smoke on hand, works with several other brands, too.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

as you head west are you coming thru Albuquerque or some other route ?


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

No Albuquerque. Sorry :-( 

I will be in the Tucson, and Phoenix area on the 26, 27, and 28 of May. Then it's off to LA, and then up to Portland OR to give another workshop. 

Loco Lee


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want to attend the class this Sat in San Antonio, you need to let me know ASAP. Space is limited, and RSVP 

Loco Lee


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang saw this to late as we could have had one here in Atlanta. Lee miss the boat on this one. Later RJD


----------

